# This is new...at least to me



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

okay so yesterday, my 811 keeps giving me the old smart card not authorized to view this channel, on just about everything, then it would leave and the channel would come on, then it would come back...went back and forth for a while, even after several resets....so today go downstairs turn it on...and my OTA tuner is giving me a 50-56% on all OTA stations (I normally get 90-92%) but the auido/video is perfect! should I be worried?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Do you try a soft reboot? hold power button down for count of 10. See if that clears up your problem. Can you take a picture of the error message you are getting? What Version of software are you running. 

As to being worried... I would say not at this point.. Soft reboot might clear up matters.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Do you try a soft reboot? hold power button down for count of 10. See if that clears up your problem. Can you take a picture of the error message you are getting? What Version of software are you running.
> 
> As to being worried... I would say not at this point.. Soft reboot might clear up matters.


Newest software, reboot took care of smart card not being authorized, but now my OTA is still showing 50-52%, even though I am getting perfect audio video on all channels with the low % rate, I thought below 65 it froze up!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Below 65% you usually don't see a picture. Unless this was tweaked with 3.33, I would expect the 811 with a signal ration that low to declare the signal bad. 

Are you seeing any break up? if not, consider yourself lucky.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Below 65% you usually don't see a picture. Unless this was tweaked with 3.33, I would expect the 811 with a signal ration that low to declare the signal bad.
> 
> Are you seeing any break up? if not, consider yourself lucky.


No breakup and watched both football games at 51-54% signal! oh well how weird! kinda had me worried, thought maybe I should try and see if they will replace it with a 411 

seriously though I dont know why, but it works at 50% and I will continue to monitor to see what is going on, anything I should be looking at?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If I recall correctly, 49% would be no lock.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

With my 811 I've never been able to hear/see anything reliably below about 58%.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

stuart628 said:


> No breakup and watched both football games at 51-54% signal! oh well how weird! kinda had me worried, thought maybe I should try and see if they will replace it with a 411
> 
> seriously though I dont know why, but it works at 50% and I will continue to monitor to see what is going on, anything I should be looking at?


I am in the Cleveland, Ohio area and I use to get the ABC station here at least in the 80's on my 811 but yesterday I noticed it at 63 - 64 but no problems with breakups.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

I am in Mogadore ohio, half an hour south of cleveland, we share the same abc, the rest of my locals are now high 80's-90's with Abc still sitting at 51-53, I guess its our abc that is having the problems then, but why would the 811 be showing it? I thought below 65 it dosent show [email protected]


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

stuart628 said:


> I am in Mogadore ohio, half an hour south of cleveland, we share the same abc, the rest of my locals are now high 80's-90's with Abc still sitting at 51-53, I guess its our abc that is having the problems then, but why would the 811 be showing it? I thought below 65 it dosent show [email protected]


I believe the numbers indicated on the 811 are not truly signal strength but some sort of signal to noise ratio. I may be way off on this but perhaps the signal strength may be fairly low but the noise level is fairly low as well. It is the noise level or multipath level that causes the dropouts because the tuner can't decide which signal path to use. Perhaps in this rare instance there is not a problem with multipath but the signal strength is still low. Just a guess.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

rocatman said:


> I believe the numbers indicated on the 811 are not truly signal strength but some sort of signal to noise ratio. I may be way off on this but perhaps the signal strength may be fairly low but the noise level is fairly low as well. It is the noise level or multipath level that causes the dropouts because the tuner can't decide which signal path to use. Perhaps in this rare instance there is not a problem with multipath but the signal strength is still low. Just a guess.


I am leaning towards this explanation, but what would make the sudden change in signal, nothing has changed here around me, I wonder if I should call wews!?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

The signal strength meter is a signal to error ratio of some sort (This has been verified that it is not just signal strength). The declared bad channel at 60% was a theory based experience of some... 

Stuart you might want to contact your local station to see if anything changed. Also would suggest a pop over to AVSForums and look in the local HD threads to see if anyone is reporting similar experiences. Like I said... As long as everything seems to be working I would not worry too much about it.


----------

